# Help with Toyota AD860 Machine



## BlackLabCreation (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to the Embroidery business...I just recently purchased a used Toyota 860 machine. I was sent a user manual...but I am REALLY struggling to get started. I call myself a pretty good seamstress so I thought this would be easy for me. If anyone out there has a TOyota 860 machine, please let me know...I have questions.

Thanks.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Teri,
Try this group , you might get lots of use out of it.
toyotaEMB : toyotaEMB


----------



## BlackLabCreation (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------

